# heated mirror install on F350



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I am curious as to how difficult it would be to install heated mirrors on a 2001 Ford F350 Superduty that currently does not have heated mirrors on it?? Ballpark any idea what it would cost (excluding the actual cost of the new mirrors)?? Thanks for any insight or suggestions.


----------



## deereequipment (Jul 12, 2007)

you could probably wire them yourself, but they mirrors themselves are very pricey.

Another option, if you can get into your mirrors (which, once they are gone into, you may not be able to get them to close back up)......

You can buy the heater element, that is adhesive backed, and place it on the back of the actual glass mirror. (I have done this on older style trucks).

Contact a school bus dealer that sells mirror lite bus mirrors. The mirrors that are called "double nickel" come heated or not heated, but for them, you can buy just that heated element that has a positive and a ground wire, then run the wires yourself, then wire them to a switch.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

if you have power mirrors now then the wire for the heated mirrors should already be in the wiring in the door


----------



## mjones (Nov 16, 2010)

i bought some heated mirrors off ebay a few yrs ago i just cut off the plug from the new mirros and wired a hot and a ground to a switch they have been great ever since


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. Hydro, currently I do not have power mirrors and I don't care if I do have power. It's only the heat I'm concerned with. 

Not concerned with the price of the mirror itself so much as to the ability to actually get it wired up.

Thanks guys!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Has anyone ever used this....

http://www.muthco.com/products/upgrade-modules/#h-mod_upgrade


----------



## mjones (Nov 16, 2010)

have you checked out ebay?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Found this website that we'll be ordering a replacement Chev mirror from...I'm considering installing heated tow mirrors on my 250 SD, probably just running power to them from a switch. Let me know if you find cheaper as this is the cheapest I have found. 

http://www.doormirrors.ca/categories/FORD/F%252d350-SUPER-DUTY/2000/


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;1152100 said:


> Found this website that we'll be ordering a replacement Chev mirror from...I'm considering installing heated tow mirrors on my 250 SD, probably just running power to them from a switch. Let me know if you find cheaper as this is the cheapest I have found.
> 
> http://www.doormirrors.ca/categories/FORD/F%252d350-SUPER-DUTY/2000/


Johnny, check these out.

http://www.truckchamp.com/products/...01/make=ford/model=f%2d350-super-duty-pickup#

What I really want (need) to know is how to wire the truckside. I can buy all the heated mirrors I want, but with nothing to connect them to, they will not heat up. :crying:.

I would like to find a kit to wire the truck side to be able to just "plug and play" into the heated mirror.


----------

